# Would You Say You Gained Around A Pound A Year Since the Age of 25?



## SeaBreeze

Would you say you gained around a pound a year (more or less) since the age of 25?  Take the poll!

I would say yes (more or less), since I started out at around 118 lbs.  I read that it's common to gain a pound a year, and it doesn't sound like much until you reach your senior years.  It's all good though, no regrets here!


----------



## Ruthanne

Well I started about the same weight as you give or take a pound or two as weight fluctuates.  I should be 75 years old now so I guess I've gained more.


----------



## fureverywhere

When I stress my weight drops to some scary places. My goal is to stay at 130. Not too skinny or fat for barely 5'4.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Yes, SeaBreeze that sounds about right. The problem is where the weight has settled. It certainly isn't evenly distributed that's for sure.


----------



## Ruthanne

fureverywhere said:


> When I stress my weight drops to some scary places. My goal is to stay at 130. Not too skinny or fat for barely 5'4.


When I'm stressed my goes to some scary places like 213#!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Yes, SeaBreeze that sounds about right. The problem is where the weight has settled. It certainly isn't evenly distributed that's for sure.



Well, in many cases, mine for sure, even when I was young and skinny, or a slim teen or twenty-something, the women in my family like my mother and my sister were apple shaped.  Even when I was thin, I never had a really flat stomach or thin waist for that matter. Even back in the day when I exercised a lot and did crunches, sit-ups, etc., there was no noticeable change for my efforts.  Sooo, I don't expect much to change with the added pounds and age.  Acceptance is peace...isn't that what they say?  :yes:


----------



## Manatee

I am down to 205, I was 160 at age 25.


----------



## Debby

When we were building a house back when the kids were in elementary school, I gained quite a bit.  Too many chocolate bars as I ran from here to there picking up stuff and looking at building products and such.    I remember the day of reckoning when I stood there on the scale in shock and then quickly emptied my pockets of keys and change and kicked off the shoes.......and it didn't look much better.  I changed how I eat (started by only having a bit of fruit for breakfast and then over the years have honed and changed my eating habits to where I'm the same weight that I was when I was 18.  Mind you, I can't put my wedding dress on because it's kind of small in the bodice as my skeleton seems to have changed as I matured and had babies, but the weight is the same and I'm fitter and stronger than I was as a teen.*Save**Save*​


----------



## tnthomas

Thinking  out loud:

@age 25= 175 lb.
@age 54= 292 lb.(weight peak)

117 lb. gain over 29 yr.s = 10.68 lb.s per year.

However,

@age 64 = 220 lb.s

45 lb. gain over 39 yr.s = 1.755 lb. per year, from age 25 to present.


----------



## Bobw235

I would venture to guess that I weigh the same or less today (186 lbs, up from a too low 174 lbs last summer) than I did at 25. That said, at my heaviest I was about 245 lbs, and until the past year or so, was never below 200. Amazing what watching your calories and working out regularly can do.  Just back from a workout this morning and feeling great.


----------



## WheatenLover

I weigh the same as I did when I was 25.  That hasn't always been the case, though.  I have weighed 25-50 lbs. more in the past, which is .71 to 1.43 lbs/per year from ages 25 to 60.


----------



## SeaBreeze

:bump:


----------



## anodyne

I was pregnant at age 22 and 24, and considered myself a little overweight at age 25 (145#). I have hovered at that weight consistently ever since, up and down by no more than 5 pounds, so I answered Gained Less.


----------



## Pappy

Trying to lose my belly fat. The rest of my body looks ok. It all started when I quit smoking, back in 99. I weighted 185 pounds then. Over the years it has gone as high as 230. Right now, I weight 220. Have a 46 waist. Need to get that down.


----------



## nvtribefan

Additional choices should be weigh the same and weigh less.


----------



## Butterfly

I'm probably 10 pounds heavier now than at 25.


----------



## jujube

Well, I weighed 111 lbs on my wedding day at 21.  At 25, I was still fighting off some pregnancy weight.   At a pound a year, I should be sharing a room at the Happy Rest Home with Methuselah right now.

The Spousal Equivalent, however, can still fit into (and has) his gym shorts from high school.  I hate him.


----------



## Buckeye

Let's see.   At 25 I was about 200#.  Today I'm 214#, so that makes me 39 years old.  Sounds right.


----------



## mrstime

I lost weight after my first child was born, I didn't gain until I was menopausal. I was 5'7&1/2 " tall , my weight varied between 115 lbs, and 120 lbs for many many years. Now I weigh way too much and Have to stop eating the sweets that I love so much.


----------



## Dragonlady

I couldn't vote as there was no category for me. I weigh a pound more than I did when I was in high school. I gained about 15 pounds due to inactivity after some surgery 5 years ago, but lost it when I got active again. (I take taekwando)


----------



## Trade

190 in my senior year of high school. 

Stayed around that until my mid 30's, then it started to creep up. 

I'm 70 now and weigh 210.


----------



## dollie

i was 117 i quit smoking and i am now 127 i was 104 at 19  when i married the first time


----------



## JaniceM

I'm approximately the same size/weight as when I graduated from high school.  Back then, I'd gone to a Levi's store in town, and the saleslady took measurements to make sure customers purchased
the correct size jeans.  However, I weighed less between my twenties and until around 5 years ago, when I started gaining weight because my work hours expanded and I've had virtually no physical
activity.  What bothers me, though-  like someone mentioned in a different thread-  is muscle loss = flab.


----------



## Camper6

My weight is the same now as when I played high school football. I'm in my eighties now. 165 pounds.

I just cannot eat a lot.


----------



## HiDesertHal

I was 180 pounds  at age 25. (Height: 6'2")
I am now 205 pounds at age 81.

25 pounds gained over 56 years, or under a half pound per year.  Wear 36" waist size, but the pants are tight!

HiDesertHal


----------



## GypsyRoadLady

No, sadly I know the exact weight I was at for every phase of life. This is a curse that I even spoke to Husband about at 4 am solving world problems as we do.

14 years old 104
18 years old 99
25 years old 116
57 years old 123


----------



## retiredtraveler

I've put on a pound per _decade_. But DW and I have been eating healthy and working out since age 30......


----------



## C'est Moi

jujube said:


> Well, I weighed 111 lbs on my wedding day at 21.  At 25, I was still fighting off some pregnancy weight.   At a pound a year, I should be sharing a room at the Happy Rest Home with Methuselah right now.
> *
> The Spousal Equivalent, however, can still fit into (and has) his gym shorts from high school.  I hate him*.



Isn't that the truth??   My hubby has worn a 30 waist jeans since he was in high school.   So annoying.


----------



## C'est Moi

I guess I'm about 20 pounds heavier but I don't really recall how much I weighed at 25.   I know things have shifted and I seem to have lost my waist, though.


----------



## Smiling Jane

I would hope so. I was in full-blown anorexia when I was 25.


----------



## JimW

I weigh about ten pounds more today than when I graduated high school  in 1981 @ 195lbs, which isn't too bad. I exercise daily and watch what I eat. I gained about 20lbs when I quit smoking a little over ten years ago but have since gotten that extra weight off. I find it is extremely more difficult to lose or maintain my weight at age 54 than it was just 10 years ago, not looking forward to it ten years from now. My biggest problem is I love to cook and eat!


----------



## Keesha

I’m the same weight as I was in high school. 
Dont hate me.


----------

